# Frags



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just had a lookie on ur website? 

"This beautiful pair of orange Dwarf Lops came to me on 06/10/09. They was bred for size, type and temprament and i will be following on the breeding of this wonderful pair for all the same reasons." 

:001_tt2: they was bred


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also I didnt realise they "was" mated  I thought they were still babies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> also I didnt realise they "was" mated  I thought they were still babies


ha ha ha i was never great at english and never say i am  
yes they have been mated lol doe is 2 buck is 18 months :001_tt2:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

just had a look aswell looks good


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

more babies soon, have these 2 had litters together before? how are lillys kits?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> more babies soon, have these 2 had litters together before? how are lillys kits?


yes they had a litter before but it was nearly a year ago so i am unsure if sienna will take the pregnancy as there fertility lowers if they have gone a while without a litter.
lilys kits are so lovely and im suprised at there size, there a very plump litter lol there coats are coming through nicely now and the self blue is taking my eye quite nicely


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hehe i looked at the website the other day and noticed the grammer but i am way to polite to have said anything lol 

the website looks great and the photos of Lilly are fab. 

Cant wait to see some photos of the new kits 

Paula


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> hehe i looked at the website the other day and noticed the grammer but i am way to polite to have said anything lol
> 
> the website looks great and the photos of Lilly are fab.
> 
> ...


im hoping to get a new site built for me but its finding someone to do it that wont charge me stupid money lol


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Whats wrong with the one you have got now?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Whats wrong with the one you have got now?


whats right with it lol ive been told i can get a domain name for alot less without upgrading an account with moonfruit but with freewebs i have to pay approx £60 to upgrade to be able to add a domain name.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

oh ok i will try and talk to my sis she might know more about it, if i get any info from her i will let you know.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

can i ask tho lol what is wrong with the wording bred? word didnt bring this up as a wrong spelling or bad grammer.
ive had birth certificates made up and on them i have the wording.... Bred by then my name, is this wrong?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i might be wrong but i think it was the "was bred" it should be "were bred"

i think but could be wrong


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> i might be wrong but i think it was the "was bred" it should be "were bred"
> 
> i think but could be wrong


sorted that bit now


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Hey Frags 
i was just wondering how much you normally charge for you baby buns? might need to start saving my pennies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Hey Frags
> i was just wondering how much you normally charge for you baby buns? might need to start saving my pennies


LOL are you even in my area?
the french lop's are £40 not the BEW tho as there slightly higher :001_tt2:


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

:001_tt2: i drive :001_tt2: haha well if you have the right bun to be buzz's wife it might be worth the drive


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> :001_tt2: i drive :001_tt2: haha well if you have the right bun to be buzz's wife it might be worth the drive


what breed is buzz? cos you know my buns are giants dont you lol


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah i do . i am holding out for an orange. Buzz is a dwaf lop  but hey could always have 2 pairs, hehe


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Yeah i do . i am holding out for an orange. Buzz is a dwaf lop  but hey could always have 2 pairs, hehe


well you will hear if/when the oranges are born


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea I meant were bread, I didnt mean it rudely, I just didnt want you to sound like a pikey lol and put good potential bunny owners off lol. 

have all of mids babies gone now? I cant wait to see lilies kits and siennas and clovers :001_wub:


----------

